# Changing Skilled Occupation in EOI



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all, I have a very important question at hand.I submitted my Eoi on 30/07/2013 in Occupation 2633(Engineers Australia-assessment date 25/07/2013).
On other hand, I have another assessment in occupation field 2631(ACS-assessment date 05/08/2013).
My problem is that I changed(Updated) my occupation in my EOI from occupation field 2633 to 2631 today.This in-fact did not change the visa date of effect from 30th jul to 17th Aug(todays date).So I reverted back to my original occupation(2633) by updating my Application once again, because i saw on one of threads on Expatforum, which said that your skill assessment should have an earlier date than Eoi application submission date else your application gets rejected.

Now Guys what shall I do :-
1.shall I update my application to new occupation(2631),without fearing any ill consequences
or
2. Withdraw this Eoi and make a new one,mentioning my new occupation(2631), in which I want to apply.

:fingerscrossed:Guys any help at this moment is a bliss.Ta


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Kamaldeep_Singh said:


> Hi all, I have a very important question at hand.I submitted my Eoi on 30/07/2013 in Occupation 2633(Engineers Australia-assessment date 25/07/2013).
> On other hand, I have another assessment in occupation field 2631(ACS-assessment date 05/08/2013).
> My problem is that I changed(Updated) my occupation in my EOI from occupation field 2633 to 2631 today.This in-fact did not change the visa date of effect from 30th jul to 17th Aug(todays date).So I reverted back to my original occupation(2633) by updating my Application once again, because i saw on one of threads on Expatforum, which said that your skill assessment should have an earlier date than Eoi application submission date else your application gets rejected.
> 
> ...


No worries. 

Your skill assessment date should not be after your invite (DIAC) date.. 

EOI date is not at a problem.


----------



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

if thats the case ,i will change it now mate.Thanks a ton


----------



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

divyap said:


> No worries.
> 
> Your skill assessment date should not be after your invite (DIAC) date..
> 
> EOI date is not at a problem.


Ok divyap ,could you please advise me then the field i should stick to now to get the invitation at earliest(2631 or 2633)
Thanks


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Kamaldeep_Singh said:


> Ok divyap ,could you please advise me then the field i should stick to now to get the invitation at earliest(2631 or 2633)
> Thanks


I would have applied for a new EOI, I was in same situation I lodge an EOI on the 30th July and because of the actual freeze of some ICT occupations. I review my ACS under another job code. I suspended the first application and created a new EOI.


----------



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> I would have applied for a new EOI, I was in same situation I lodge an EOI on the 30th July and because of the actual freeze of some ICT occupations. I review my ACS under another job code. I suspended the first application and created a new EOI.


hi mate,
i actually called diac .They said it is fine until your skill assessment date is before invite date.Thats the reason i did not suspend the eoi.What you say?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Kamaldeep_Singh said:


> hi mate,
> i actually called diac .They said it is fine until your skill assessment date is before invite date.Thats the reason i did not suspend the eoi.What you say?



Hello, If you got confirmation from them thats good 

However from what I have been reading for 263111 people received invites up to 1st August for those who have 60pts. So definetely you will have a big chance in Sep round


----------



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope so bro .I still want to make sure about it.probably i will call them once again.Dubious at the moment:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Kamaldeep_Singh said:


> I hope so bro .I still want to make sure about it.probably i will call them once again.Dubious at the moment:fingerscrossed:


Are you already in Australia, do you have any email or other ways we can keep in touch if you want to follow our application progress?


----------



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Are you already in Australia, do you have any email or other ways we can keep in touch if you want to follow our application progress?


No worries mate
My email id is [email protected]
mail me @anytime .


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Need advise ,,,,I have applied under 262112-ICT security specialist under 190 for victoria in june this year and i got rejection.Now i want to change my code and apply under 189.Is it possible to apply under different job codes.Can i start a fresh and apply will they consider.Please advise how to do it and how it should be done and things to consider.

Thanks.


----------

